# Keep My 50D or "Upgrade"?



## jakezori (Jul 27, 2012)

I have had a couple of offers on my 9,000 shutter count 50D (the highest being $500 for the body only)and I'm trying to decide what to do. I'm tempted to sell the 50d and snag a T3i for 2 reasons. 1) It is a more updated camera 2) It shoots video.

That said, I seldom have need for video. Oh great camera gurus, what shall I do? :hail:


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 27, 2012)

If you don't know...how are we supposed to make the decision for you?  :scratch:

Personally, I don't think I could easily go from something like the 50D, down to a Rebel.  The ergonomics and controls are just too different.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 27, 2012)

Having had a 50D I bought a 550d (t2i and same sensor as t3i) as a backup. I rarely after that used the 50d as I found image quality and metering better on the 550d. Having said that the 50d is a much nicer camera to hold and use with much faster access to main controls. If you are happy with the photos your 50d gives and are not really pushed on video I'd recommend keeping it


----------



## chris82 (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree! Down grading is a bad idea. I made the same mistake by downgrading from a DSLR to a bridge camera. 

At the time my wife was pregnant, we were planning our wedding and we were in negotiations for our first house so I thought it was a good use at the time but I've regretted it ever since.

Also, yes the Ti is a good camera but it has nothing on the 50D and if you downgrade you will most definitely notice the diffrence. The Ti I think is an entry leve and (no offence) it would be very foolish of you to downgrade.


----------



## chris82 (Jul 27, 2012)

Of course I could be totally wrong and it could be that the T3i is a better camera because it's modern features.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jul 27, 2012)

why not upgrade to a 7D?  If you can't afford brand new (1000 bucks) you can get it use really cheap.  Basically 7D is 50D mark II, while t2i, t3i, t4i are all downgrades from 50d body style


----------



## jakezori (Jul 27, 2012)

I would love a 7D, but I can't find any used "really cheap" ones.

Canon T3i vs 50D - Our Analysis

My only real concerns according to this are shutter lag, shutter speed, and FPS (when shooting photos).

Having a video capability is quite tempting for family events. (does the video auto focus when changing focal lengths?)

Also, according to this the T3i has lower noise at high ISO and "slightly better image quality"

I don't know what to do!

Is that shutter lag a noticeable difference?


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 27, 2012)

jakezori said:
			
		

> Having a video capability is quite tempting for family events. (does the video auto focus when changing focal lengths?)



I don't believe so. That's one the they added to the t4i.


----------



## jakezori (Jul 27, 2012)

Which makes me ever tempted to get the T4i now. =p

as http://www.alltimetvs.com/Canon-EOS...gital-SLR-Camera-Body-Only/p-643?refid=Google has one for $700. =p


----------



## mommyof4qteez (Jul 28, 2012)

sovietdoc said:
			
		

> why not upgrade to a 7D?  If you can't afford brand new (1000 bucks) you can get it use really cheap.  Basically 7D is 50D mark II, while t2i, t3i, t4i are all downgrades from 50d body style



Basically not the same.. the 5D mark ii is a full frame camera...once you experience this, you will never look back!!


----------



## Eersel (Jul 28, 2012)

9000 photos on your 50D? I have 77,000 on mine and it works just as good as day 1. I would just keep working with it until Canon releases their more entry level 5D MK III that's being talked about.


----------



## chris82 (Jul 29, 2012)

The 5D markIII is entry level? Surely not? It can't be!... Can it?


----------



## that1guy (Jul 29, 2012)

chris82 said:
			
		

> The 5D markIII is entry level? Surely not? It can't be!... Can it?



I believe he meant canon may release a full frame entry level ive seen rumors for it


----------



## jakezori (Jul 30, 2012)

Still can't decide what to do. Somebody say something like "this model breaks after 1 hour of use" so I can decide. lol

My friend has a t2i, which I'm assuming is quite comparable to the t3i, so I am going to try it out and see what I think.


----------



## PhotoBrody (Jul 31, 2012)

I skimmed this real quick so I could reply.. and what I caught was, your options are 50D for a t3i? NO! Unless video was something you mostly do, and I also caught its not, correct? I have a 50D with around the same shutter count as you. 50D is a great cam, its durable magnesium alloy body is a tank. The Rebel line is for beginners who shoot pictures of their families at theme parks. 50D shoots much faster, the build is better, focuses quickly with good focus points - its an all around better camera. This might even help you - Canon T3i vs 50D - Our Analysis


----------



## PhotoBrody (Jul 31, 2012)

Also, I'm sure you can squeeze a little more than $500 for the body. Try to get at least $100-$150 more for it. Post it on Amazon, and just keep it on craigslist. If you'd like to upgrade go for a 7D, or even a used 5D mk1. You can get the 7D used for around a grand, in good condition. And a used 5d mk1 for around $800. Those would be a decent slide up the scale for you. Steer clear from the Rebel line unless shooting pics is something you do for fun.


----------



## Herm99 (Jul 31, 2012)

PhotoBrody said:


> I skimmed this real quick so I could reply.. and what I caught was, your options are 50D for a t3i? NO! Unless video was something you mostly do, and I also caught its not, correct? I have a 50D with around the same shutter count as you. 50D is a great cam, its durable magnesium alloy body is a tank. The Rebel line is for beginners who shoot pictures of their families at theme parks. 50D shoots much faster, the build is better, focuses quickly with good focus points - its an all around better camera. This might even help you - Canon T3i vs 50D - Our Analysis



To me that report is rather strange, IMO 3 of the most important factors are won by the T3i although it lost the total count. The t3i has better color depth, better image quality, higher resolution, more dynamic range, and lower noise at high ISO. I don't know about you, but those are pretty friggin huge factors when it comes to a camera. The only big factors the 50d wins is it shoots faster (are you shooting alot of sports? If not who cares) and it has a pentaprism, and more cross type focus points. 

I don't get snapsort sometimes, to me if I'm reading that article the clear winner is t3i, after all when it comes down to it, the image quality is what I'm most concerned with.


----------



## PhotoBrody (Jul 31, 2012)

Herm99 said:


> PhotoBrody said:
> 
> 
> > I skimmed this real quick so I could reply.. and what I caught was, your options are 50D for a t3i? NO! Unless video was something you mostly do, and I also caught its not, correct? I have a 50D with around the same shutter count as you. 50D is a great cam, its durable magnesium alloy body is a tank. The Rebel line is for beginners who shoot pictures of their families at theme parks. 50D shoots much faster, the build is better, focuses quickly with good focus points - its an all around better camera. This might even help you - Canon T3i vs 50D - Our Analysis
> ...




The color depth of the t3i is better by 0.7 bits. The dynamic range is better by 0.1 bit - basically unnoticeable. The 50D shoots almost twice as fast, and has 9 points compared to 1, and is made of magnesium alloy compared to hollow plastic. If you're planning on doing a paid/pro shoot with your t3i you better think again. The 50D is on that line between the midrange and the high range of SLRs. Again, this all depends what he's planning on doing with his camera.. if its just for fun - sure get the t3i, but if he wants to make some money doing good shoots, stick with the 50D.


----------



## zcar21 (Jul 31, 2012)

According to the site the t2i is slightly better than the t3i
Canon T3i vs T2i - Our Analysis

I have handled my cousin's t2i and I wouldn't trade it for my 30d if it was offered.


----------



## PhotoBrody (Jul 31, 2012)

^^  haha!

Agreed.. if someone forced a Rebel series on me I'd sell it and use the money for glass or accessories :thumbup:

I joke about these cameras, don't get me wrong.. they do produce good quality images. But I would never use one in a pro/paid shoot.


----------

